# Feedback picking an M305 Stock



## Jarnhamar (17 Nov 2012)

I recently bought an M305. I was just going to leave it stock but now I'm leaning towards upgrading the stock on it and looking for some feedback. Feel free to post a link/pic of a favorite stock I didn't include in the voting options


Option 1
M14 Rogue Chassis System   $999
http://ustacticalsupply.com/m14roguechassissystem.aspx







Option 2
Promag Archangel M1A/M305 Precision Stock  $310
http://www.mysticprecision.com/wp/1285/promag-archangel-m1am305-precision-stock/






Option 3
JAE 100   $600-$1500 depending on attachments and upgrades
http://www.jallenenterprises.com/want_it_now.htm






Option 4
Sage EBR Stock   $730
http://www.sharenator.com/Post_your_favorite_Guns_3_only/sage_ebr_stock-49165.html


----------



## Jorkapp (19 Nov 2012)

Option #1 is a prohibited device.


----------



## Illegio (20 Nov 2012)

Yep - bullpup stock conversions are _verboten_. Strangely, bullpup rifles are not, provided they are manufactured at the source as such...

Personally, I believe that putting a precision stock on a Norinco is a bit like putting lipstick on a pig, but to each their own. Having gone down the road of putting together a precision M-14 based rifle, only to throw in the towel when the expenses became unjustifiable, I will say be prepared to spend a lot of money if you are serious about trying to make it work. Not to sound like a shill for KevinB, but there is a reason that the M110 SASS is based off an AR action and not the M-14/M-1 action...


----------



## Dissident (21 Nov 2012)

Having modded rifles in the past where I installed parts before really knowing what I really wanted to do with it, let me ask this question before we get too deep:
What do you intend on using the rifle for?


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Nov 2012)

Illegio said:
			
		

> Yep - bullpup stock conversions are _verboten_. Strangely, bullpup rifles are not, provided they are manufactured at the source as such...


Weird. I wonder if I could pull off saying 'but it came like that, honest....'






			
				NinerSix said:
			
		

> Having modded rifles in the past where I installed parts before really knowing what I really wanted to do with it, let me ask this question before we get too deep:
> What do you intend on using the rifle for?



1. Blast mad caps at my hunting cabin.
2. For a fun project.
3. Annoy the range police at my gun club.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Nov 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Weird. I wonder if I could pull off saying 'but it came like that, honest....'
> 
> No. There is not FRT number for a model like that
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinB (7 Dec 2012)

Option 1 is a no go just from function -- I met the owner and his lackies at a range day and none of their 6 guns worked beyond bolt action...

Its a M1A type gun, I would just enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Popurhedoff (8 Dec 2012)

Option # 5

Blackfeather RS  599.95:






www.m14.ca


Cheers
Pop


----------



## gunz2000 (9 Feb 2013)

i am going with this stock, a guy in BC makes these, he manufacture custom composite M14S-CQB stocks on his own molds from hand crafted carbon fiber/fiberglass blend. These start at 550.00 and rails are extra
his email is m14doctor@hotmail.com






I just fished this one before last fall, its an old SKS in 7.62 x 39mm, i took the old girl north last deer season and shot one buck and a doe with it using 123gr hornady v-max's 






i just wanted to add, even know the ATI stock for the sks was suppose to be a drop in i had to open up the bedways and where the receiver drops into the stock with a die grinder, these sks where made in different factories and in different country's, you could run into that problem with the m305 vs m14 when you fit the stock


----------



## gunz2000 (9 Feb 2013)

i forgot to add the butt stock on the M14S-CQB stock set for the M305 is mounted with the same mount for any AR platform rifle so any butt stocks that fit an AR can be mounted to it be it retracting or folding


----------

